# Orbea Arin: Any left in the world?



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

So my aluminum race frame bit the dust a couple weeks ago, and I'd love to replace it with an Arin. But they seem to be extinct. Anybody have any ideas where one might be lying around?


----------

